# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Gallerian kehittämisideoita

## Jusa

Ylläpitäjille kehittämisidea; voisko gallerian viimeisimmät kuvat linkata pyörimään joukkoliikennefoorumin yläosaan. 
Silloin heti näkisi viimeisimmät uudet kuvat.

----------


## vko

> Ylläpitäjille kehittämisidea; voisko gallerian viimeisimmät kuvat linkata pyörimään joukkoliikennefoorumin yläosaan. 
> Silloin heti näkisi viimeisimmät uudet kuvat.



Kyseinen ominaisuus on jo ylläpidon todo-listalla, kiitoksia ideasta.

----------


## vko

> voisko gallerian viimeisimmät kuvat linkata pyörimään joukkoliikennefoorumin yläosaan.


Foorumin etusivun yläosassa näkyy nyt rekisteröityneille jäsenille viimeiset 6 galleriaan lisättyä kuvaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuo on hyvä, ja kiva piristävä uudistus.  :Redface:

----------

